# Providence Police???????



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Does anyone have any information on when Providence plans to begin their academy screening process? They have been in pre-application mode now for sometime. Just curious


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

All I know about Providence PD is that 13 of the recruits who just graduated the academy are basically sitting on their hands waiting for city to have enough money to put them on the street. Seeing as their budget is that tight, I don't think they will be hiring soon, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

Word out of the chief's mouth is that PPD would like to start a process in January to have another academy begin in June. They expect a lot of retirees this coming year close to 100.


----------



## police2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

If they do start the process in Jan, are they going to have a new test? or use people from the previous test?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2003)

the old test is done, they have had 2 classes off that test, and this new process is Esserman's first as chief.


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

I'm also hearing from very credible sources that Esserman and the new Mayor are considering taking transfers of RI certified officers. I've never know of them to do this, but the word is that they need officers fast.


----------



## police2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

any idea of when the next providence pd test will be?? How do people feel about that department.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I heard that being accepted to and successfully completing the academy does not guarantee you a job. One of our guys that just graduated the MBTA academy was on the fence about what dept. to take and that the "no guarantee" was the deciding factor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't worry about not being put on a waitning list in Providence. The contract is up very soon! It is expected that approx 75-90 officers will retire because of Medical bennies! As for the others put on that "List" they will have a slot very soon. Esserman and the union wants to bring the manning to 600 officers


----------

